# chrome or paint (cheap fixed frame)?



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

You guys turned me on to this Jury fixed frameset a few months ago. Since I'm tired of messing with my ENO eccentric fixed hub on my Bianchi conversion, I'm going to build another fixed commuter bike -- thus, need fixed, plus tire/fender clearance and rack eyelets. Seems like the Jury fits the bill, at about $40 more for chrome vs. paint.

Never had experience with a chromed frame, though. Looks enticing, as it seems like it would be less prone to chipping, scratching, etc. Anyone had any experience with (cheap) chromed frames? If it actually did start chipping the chrome, what would be a disaster. Thoughts? Thanks.

http://bikeisland.com/cgi-bin/BKTK_STOR20.cgi?Action=Details&ProdID=1183

http://bikeisland.com/cgi-bin/BKTK_STOR20.cgi?Action=Details&ProdID=1184


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Fixed said:


> You guys turned me on to this Jury fixed frameset a few months ago. Since I'm tired of messing with my ENO eccentric fixed hub on my Bianchi conversion, I'm going to build another fixed commuter bike -- thus, need fixed, plus tire/fender clearance and rack eyelets. Seems like the Jury fits the bill, at about $40 more for chrome vs. paint.
> 
> Never had experience with a chromed frame, though. Looks enticing, as it seems like it would be less prone to chipping, scratching, etc. Anyone had any experience with (cheap) chromed frames? If it actually did start chipping the chrome, what would be a disaster. Thoughts? Thanks.
> 
> ...


Old school "triple" chromed was very durable. But what I've seen coming from Asia lately (where this frame undoubtedly is sourced) hasn't been very good. Easily chipped and then rust prone.

If it were me, I'd save the money and go paint and if that isn't very good, get it powdercoated. A good powdercoat is tough as nails.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

I don't like fully chromed bikes or unpainted stainless or ti bikes for that matter.

I think that any color spices up a bike so I vote paint.

BTW, I love paint and chrome mixed on a bike just not a solid chrome bike.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Cheap chrome sounds like bad news to me. Not only can it chip, but if it is too porous the steel underneath can start to rust anyway and that really wreaks havoc on the surface finish.

Also, chrome removal creates a lot of toxins which limits your options for re-finishing (safely and responsibly, anyway).


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*thanks, guys*

Thanks for input. Ordered orange paint, appropriate for a commuter, I think.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Fixed said:


> Thanks for input. Ordered orange paint, appropriate for a commuter, I think.


You realize the brakes this frame requires, right?


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*Tektro?*



DIRT BOY said:


> You realize the brakes this frame requires, right?


I have a couple of sets of Tektro long reach brakes lying around. Won't those work? Thanks


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Fixed said:


> I have a couple of sets of Tektro long reach brakes lying around. Won't those work? Thanks


nope..it requires super long reach brakes...... something like 90mm


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*wow*



Dave Hickey said:


> nope..it requires super long reach brakes...... something like 90mm


Didn't know there was such a thing. Return to shopping...!

Thanks.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Fixed said:


> I have a couple of sets of Tektro long reach brakes lying around. Won't those work? Thanks


Its need like a 75-90mm reach. They are special Tektro model.

*"ATTN: THIS FRAME WILL NEED A 70mm -90mm REACH BRAKE"

*These are the only brakes we know fit. You also need a special DROP-BOLT form Bike Island to use the rear brake. They make them for there bikes. Bu tit ONLY comes with the brakes they sell.*

**BR7303: Tektro R556 Long Reach Rd Calipers Sil 55-73mm*


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Fixed said:


> Didn't know there was such a thing. Return to shopping...!
> 
> Thanks.


Get the "Old School" Kilo TT frame form them if you want a nice FG/SS frame for cheap. Max tire size is 28mm and uses standard brakes.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> Its need like a 75-90mm reach. They are special Tektro model.
> 
> *"ATTN: THIS FRAME WILL NEED A 70mm -90mm REACH BRAKE"
> 
> *These are the only brakes we know fit. You also need a special DROP-BOLT form Bike Island to use the rear brake. They make them for there bikes. But it ONLY comes with the brakes they sell.


Figures. Thought "long reach" was "long reach." Guess there's also "super long reach." 

So much for a great deal. Briefly considered just going brakeless, but no. Ordered the brakes, too. Suppose there should be *lots* of fender clearance. Thanks.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*too late*



DIRT BOY said:


> Get the "Old School" Kilo TT frame form them if you want a nice FG/SS frame for cheap. Max tire size is 28mm and uses standard brakes.


They send you a shipment notification about 10 seconds after you place the order. I guess it's on the truck within minutes. Just got the brakes, too. I'll have to throw on 35 mm tires and tractor fenders to take advantage of all that clearance.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

get an 08 madison and strip the paint
http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=489666


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Fixed said:


> Figures. Thought "long reach" was "long reach." Guess there's also "super long reach."
> 
> So much for a great deal. Briefly considered just going brakeless, but no. Ordered the brakes, too. Suppose there should be *lots* of fender clearance. Thanks.


Let us know how you like it. I've thought about one but the brake issue put me off.... I'm interested what you think.... I love the concept of this bike( fixed-huge clearance)


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Fixed said:


> Figures. Thought "long reach" was "long reach." Guess there's also "super long reach."
> 
> So much for a great deal. Briefly considered just going brakeless, but no. Ordered the brakes, too. Suppose there should be *lots* of fender clearance. Thanks.




if you're going front brake only, you could ditch the stock fork and get something better/shorter if you can stand slightly steepened angles... there are a couple of reasonably priced chrome track forks out there


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

super duper extra long reach AND a drop bolt??? that's ridiculous... somebody f'ed up the design and/or execution of that thing big time


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> super duper extra long reach AND a drop bolt??? that's ridiculous... somebody f'ed up the design and/or execution of that thing big time


My guess is it originally was spec'd for canti studs and they got removed somewhere along the line in the design process..


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> My guess is it originally was spec'd for canti studs and they got removed somewhere along the line in the design process..


That what I think. So they were STUCK with God knows how many frames and need to sell them.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

*S T O P !*



Fixed said:


> Didn't know there was such a thing. Return to shopping...!
> 
> Thanks.


... shopping, that is. I have the exact frame that you ordered. Just ask the guys at BikeIsland to include one of their drop bolt devices. It doesn't look bad, is easy enough to install and works like a charm with Tektros.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

*Good grief, man!*



Fixed said:


> They send you a shipment notification about 10 seconds after you place the order. I guess it's on the truck within minutes. Just got the brakes, too. I'll have to throw on 35 mm tires and tractor fenders to take advantage of all that clearance.


You are one of two people in the world that shop faster than I can type. 
I am married to the other.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> My guess is it originally was spec'd for canti studs and they got removed somewhere along the line in the design process..




from following the bf threads (you know the ones, typically start with "anyone interested in [spec abc]?" or "I'm thinking about making [spec xyz]...", followed a bazillion various recommendations on the build) I think he was gunning for fender/fatty clearance and completely forgot about brake reach... he's already got a ss cx'er


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

If the Tektro 556 won't reach, that is one seriously screwed up frame design.


----------



## Henri65 (Nov 24, 2008)

Fixed said:


> They send you a shipment notification about 10 seconds after you place the order. I guess it's on the truck within minutes. Just got the brakes, too. I'll have to throw on 35 mm tires and tractor fenders to take advantage of all that clearance.


35's are fun! Unfortunately I couldn't fit fenders.:mad2: 










They can take you off the beaten path.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*photos?*



Richard said:


> If the Tektro 556 won't reach, that is one seriously screwed up frame design.


Anyone have one of these? Post a pic with tires/fenders on? Thanks.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*got it in*

Frame and brakes arrived yesterday. Here's a (bad) photo with the long reach brake bolted on. Think that's plenty of tire and fender clearance?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Boy it sure does have a lot of clearance.. 

The pads look extended all the way, any problems reaching the brake surface of the rim?

Does the fork also require that brake?


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*not sure*



Dave Hickey said:


> Boy it sure does have a lot of clearance..
> 
> The pads look extended all the way, any problems reaching the brake surface of the rim?
> 
> Does the fork also require that brake?


Have not installed the front brake/wheel yet. 

I'm a little concerned that he fender is going to be 3 inches from the tire (unless I can drop it down from the brake bridge), which may look dorky and not be as effective as being closer to the tire. Planning on running 28mm tires. We'll see. 

In initial inspection, the frame doesn't look bad. No paint flaws, and I really like the idea of built in rear axle adjusters / chain tensioners. The fork is pretty beefy, and I don't understand having a threadless stem/steerer when the steerer is steel, anyway. I'd rather have a quill. Oh well.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Fixed said:


> Have not installed the front brake/wheel yet.
> 
> I'm a little concerned that he fender is going to be 3 inches from the tire (unless I can drop it down from the brake bridge), which may look dorky and not be as effective as being closer to the tire. Planning on running 28mm tires. We'll see.
> 
> In initial inspection, the frame doesn't look bad. No paint flaws, and I really like the idea of built in rear axle adjusters / chain tensioners. The fork is pretty beefy, and I don't understand having a threadless stem/steerer when the steerer is steel, anyway. I'd rather have a quill. Oh well.




that bike was made for (much) fatter tires


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*2.5"?*



FatTireFred said:


> that bike was made for (much) fatter tires


What, like 2.5" downhill mtb tires? ;-)

I'll try this and see what happens. This is intended to be my bad weather fixed commuting bike, so it's not like aesthetics are a great concern. Have no idea how I'm going to mount a fender to fit, but I'll give it a shot. Thing's going to weight 30 pounds.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Fixed said:


> What, like 2.5" downhill mtb tires? ;-)
> 
> I'll try this and see what happens. This is intended to be my bad weather fixed commuting bike, so it's not like aesthetics are a great concern. Have no idea how I'm going to mount a fender to fit, but I'll give it a shot. Thing's going to weight 30 pounds.


Doug, check out Schwalbe Marathon Supreme tires... I know they come in 38c and they might even come in 42c... I'm running the 32c on my commuter... They are very lightweight yet bulletproof commuter tire..,.the downside is they are pricing at about $55 ea..Schwalbe makes many variations of the Marathon tire. The Supreme is the top of the line....I got mine at WallBike


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> Doug, check out Schwalbe Marathon Supreme tires... I know they come in 38c and they might even come in 42c... I'm running the 32c on my commuter... They are very lightweight yet bulletproof commuter tire..,.the downside is they are pricing at about $55 ea..Schwalbe makes many variations of the Marathon tire. The Supreme is the top of the line....I got mine at WallBike


Dave, Actually 29 x 2.00-700x 50C!

*29x2.00 - 700x50C*
NEW Schwalbe MARATHON SUPREME HD Ceramic Guard, Folding 50-622 B-SK+RT HS382 TRIPLE NANO 67EPI IB

I am a Schwalbe dealer as well.

Also 45 and 40C.

I would put marathon 40c on that bike if I owned one.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*will do*



Dave Hickey said:


> Doug, check out Schwalbe Marathon Supreme tires... I know they come in 38c and they might even come in 42c... I'm running the 32c on my commuter... They are very lightweight yet bulletproof commuter tire..,.the downside is they are pricing at about $55 ea..Schwalbe makes many variations of the Marathon tire. The Supreme is the top of the line....I got mine at WallBike


I'll check them out. I have Specialized Armadillos 25 mm (although they seem much wider) on my other commuter, and while they are really long wearing and near bulletproof, they ride like they are made of solid rubber.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Fixed said:


> I'll check them out. I have Specialized Armadillos 25 mm (although they seem much wider) on my other commuter, and while they are really long wearing and near bulletproof, they ride like they are made of solid rubber.


The marathons ride pretty nice. You can also look at the Big Apple line form Schwalbe. Let me know if you need help with their tires.

*Marathon Supreme*


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Fixed said:


> What, like 2.5" downhill mtb tires? ;-)
> 
> I'll try this and see what happens. This is intended to be my bad weather fixed commuting bike, so it's not like aesthetics are a great concern. Have no idea how I'm going to mount a fender to fit, but I'll give it a shot. Thing's going to weight 30 pounds.





IIRC the idea was something commuter/cx-ish (34s), with room for fenders... but then they forgot about that brake thing

aesthetics are not a great concern??? shame on you! they are always a concern


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*relatively*



FatTireFred said:


> IIRC the idea was something commuter/cx-ish (34s), with room for fenders... but then they forgot about that brake thing
> 
> aesthetics are not a great concern??? shame on you! they are always a concern


...uh, relatively not a great concern. I have other bikes for which I dwell on the bottle cage bolts. My commuter is more like a farm truck to me. My Pista that I repainted and outfitted myself, built my own wheels, etc., I keep perfect.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Fixed said:


> ...uh, relatively not a great concern. I have other bikes for which I dwell on the bottle cage bolts. My commuter is more like a farm truck to me. My Pista that I repainted and outfitted myself, built my own wheels, etc., I keep perfect.




come on now... I just know you're going to obsess over colors of component upgrades and post something everytime you change something or something doesn't work, etc.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*er, maybe*



FatTireFred said:


> come on now... I just know you're going to obsess over colors of component upgrades and post something everytime you change something or something doesn't work, etc.


Actually, I'm think of building this one up for the "ugly dog" contest. Sh!tty black worn out components that don't match, two different colors of tires, lots of reflective tape -- not just white or red, but the kind with white and red stripes... After all, I'm starting with a construction zone orange frame and fork.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Fixed said:


> Actually, I'm think of building this one up for the "ugly dog" contest. Sh!tty black worn out components that don't match, two different colors of tires, lots of reflective tape -- not just white or red, but the kind with white and red stripes... After all, I'm starting with a construction zone orange frame and fork.




might as well get an arospok wheel, another deep v (obnoxiously colored, of course), chop some risers, add a few spoke cards, slap on some stickers and a tt pad...


----------

